# Looking for Old funny monkey fishing pic



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Prob a long shot but I've come up empty searching here and general internet searches but a while back prob a year or so maybe longer there was a funny picture posted here that had a shocked lookin monkey with caption what I look like when a fish hits my top water. Or something similar to that caption. Anyways was lookin for it for something for my kid was hoping maybe someone remembers it or has it be some off chance.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

was it this monkey?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Fishing*

Picture


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Fish on! said:


> was it this monkey?


Similar but monkey was hairier darker and had more of a surprised look than a scared look. Was kinda leaning forwards at the camera. I can see it clear as day just can't find it


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

That one really close grouper and actually is just as good except it said when your top water gets hit instead of lure gets bumped. I'm sure there's a meme site or whatever it's called to put whatever caption you want on any pics so I might try to take that pic and edit the caption. Never messed with editing pics like that but can't be that hard . Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a blank one for you, put whatever you want to on it.


----------

